# Babykoi aus 2006



## Heiko H. (9. Apr. 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

vor dem Winter hatte ich schon mal ein paar kleine Fischis bei mir im Filter entdeckt. Nun habe ich sie vor ca. 1 Woche mal aus dem Filter gekeschert und ein paar Bilder von den kleinen gemacht.
Ein Bartelansatz ist auch zu erkennen, somit gehe ich davon aus das es die ersten Koibabys in meinem Teich sind.

Hier nun mal ein paar Bilder:























Gruß Heiko


----------



## rainthanner (10. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Babykoi aus 2006*

Hallo Heiko, 

sind sicher noch einige im Teich.  
Gönn` den Kleinen doch ein wenig Sand im Aquarium. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Heiko H. (10. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Babykoi aus 2006*

Hallo Rainer,

ich habe die drei wieder in den Teich gesetzt. Ich denke dort geht es ihnen besser als im Aquarium.
Mehr kleine Koi konnte ich nicht ausmachen obwohl das Wasser sehr klar ist im Moment.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Olli.P (10. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Babykoi aus 2006*

Hi Heiko,

schöne Tiere.....

Wenn der Blau-rote so bleibt nehm ich ihn.....................


----------



## Heiko H. (10. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Babykoi aus 2006*

Hi Olaf,

da haben sich vor dir schon andere gemeldet 
Ich glaube aber auch nicht das sie so bleiben.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Manuela (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Babykoi aus 2006*

Hallo Heiko,

hast Du noch ein paar mehr gefunden in deinem teich ????

Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## Heiko H. (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Babykoi aus 2006*

Huhu,

ne bisher ist es bei den dreien geblieben. 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Manuela (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Babykoi aus 2006*

Hallo Heiko ( hu,hu  )

hattest Du einen Laichbesen ?

Bei uns waren es 2006 ca. 400 Koi.


Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## Heiko H. (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Babykoi aus 2006*

Hallo Manuela,

ne Laichschnüre, Besen oder sonstiges hatte ich bisher noch nie im Teich!
Mal abwarten, ich glaube aber nicht das es noch mehr werden.
Schliesslich ist das Wasser sehr klar im Moment und ich kann keine weiteren Neuzugänge verzeichen  

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Manuela (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Babykoi aus 2006*

Hallo Heiko

der Dieter ist letztes Jahr gar nicht so schnell mit den Laichbesen hinterher gekommen , da das Spiel dauerte ja 3 tage.


Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## Manuela (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Babykoi aus 2006*

Sorry mein Mann erklärte mir eben es ist eine Laichbürste.


Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## andi (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Babykoi aus 2006*

Laichbesen
tschuldigung das ich finds cool  
endlich mal wieder gelacht 
nicht böse sein  

gruß andi


----------

